#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Production >  >  >  How to Design Tank Heating Coils

## thorem

I'm looking for this paper.

Stuhlbary, D., "How to Design Tank Heating Coils," Petroleum Refiner, April 1959, p. 143

please upload it.

Thanks in advance,




ThoremSee More: How to Design Tank Heating Coils

----------


## kumar_chemical

i don't have that paper go through the below links its very helpful.

1.**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links](Heating with Coils and Jackets)
2.**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] (Sizing Heating and Cooling Coils ).

----------


## kumar_chemical

tank heater design

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## 2803

Thanks

----------


## prodesm

thanks

----------


## padua

Thanks.

----------


## praphulla.phirke

> tank heater design
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



the link doesn't work...can u plz upload again?

praphulla

----------


## amitrajmane

Dear kumar_chemical,

Please upload the file again.

Thanks & Regards,

Amit

----------


## NVIL

Dear friends,
I send you the paper "How to Design Tank Heating Coils," Petroleum Refiner, April 1959.  in 3 parts.

Regards

----------


## kacheek

Thanks

----------


## aldvergara

thanks!!!!

----------


## khalid655

> thanks!!!!



Any body have excel sheet please share

----------


## amitrajmane

Thanks

See More: How to Design Tank Heating Coils

----------


## NIKOLATESLA

Thank you.

----------


## manaheidarian

hi
I tried to download the article "how to design tank heating coils" the third part is ok but first two links does not work could you please send it again?

----------


## panos

Thank you Sir

----------


## ilayarasan

Thank you.... :Cocksure:

----------


## mrbeen

thanks ...

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Thanks for the wonderful share, Millions thanks again.





> Dear friends,
> I send you the paper "How to Design Tank Heating Coils," Petroleum Refiner, April 1959.  in 3 parts.
> 
> Regards

----------


## Willem

NVIL, thank you so much for this paper!

----------


## cgolui

Thanks,

----------


## striking20202016

thanks

----------


## ariek

Thank you,,,

----------


## joalmaor

Can anyonne upload the 3 parts again? Thanks in advance.

----------

